# gps questions, please help!



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

hi i have a lowrance ifinder h20and i have been having problems getting a good fix when i am geocaching somtimes my accuracy is as far off as 500 feet and somtimes it is good but it changes badly i am considering getting a garmin gpsmap60 csx can somone give input on this gps or ideas to make mine work better. thanks:sad:


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey steelhead-hunter - I'm not familar with your GPS, but I had the same problem while geocaching a couple of weeks ago. Are you off by 500' in wide open terrain or only in a dense woods? I have an older etrex Legend that works great on the lake, but for geocaching or hunting in dence cover it's not as acurate. It's been off as much as 100' in dence cover, even using WAAS. Make sure you're using good batteries that are fully charged.


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks i was off in open and in dense woods i went to town and bought new batteries and was only off by about 150 feet but deffinitly off by more in woods awfull day went 2 for six.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

are good units. I own 2 of them (one of each). Not unusual for them to bounce around between 20-100 foot accuracy in dense cover or poor satellite location or when satellites are low in sky or blocked sideways from tree cover.

I was out geocaching in the woods today and signal bounced from 20-45 feet accuracy. Remember that accuracy refers to how far you MAY be off from the current displayed location--often I have 40 foot accuracy and I am only 10 feet away from that point.

Some units antennas are made to be held horizintally and others to be held vertically for best signal reception.

Never owned a Lowrence, but they do get praised by their owners so I can't say anything bad about them.

How old is your Lowrance? The technology for reception improved greatly with the development of the SiRF III chips about 2 years ago. Those units without them (SiRF III) have even poorer reception with dense cover, but that is to be expected.

Steve


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

Steelhead Hunter: Maybe post your question here which is a dedicated Lowrance/geocaching forum:
http://www.sitekreator.com/geo-lowrance/index.html
I have the I-finder Hunt and have Geocached alongside a few of the high end Garmins and have noticed that my unit held its own in such renouned company. Under tree cover it held a lock quite well even when one of the Garmins lost its satalite lock once. Anyway I wouldn't discount your Lowrance yet. Check out the forum. There are some very knowledgeable Lowrance users there (and here too I should add!!)


----------

